# 2009 Prius 173k miles for $3,500 - worth it?



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

So I’m going to look at a Prius tomorrow. My current car gets 17 mpg city so it’s not cutting it for Uber. 
My question is do you all think this is a good idea? It’s pretty high mileage, but I hear most priuses go to around 300k. Plus he says the battery was replaced 9 months ago, I’ll definately be asking for a receipt for proof. 
What are the odds I get my money back from this and more on gas alone? (California) 
Do you think it’s a good idea to buy a 09’ prius at 173k miles for $3,500 for uber?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thats a score, Chris! I'd snap that up if the battery is dead light was on!

I'ts a good deal. Dunno how old a car can be in your area. But figuring you hit it hard for 3 years, works out (guessing here) to around .12 cents a mile? Ca-ching Broddah!

Can look up "whats my car cost to drive+calculator" and what that car should cost. Great deal and perfect for this.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/prius-all-things-pii.288545/

It's the right tool for the job and cheap as hell.

All other things being a good, functioning car. Aside from batteries, they are just cars.

Really dependable, long living comfortable, awesome cars. Snork.


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Thats a score, Chris! I'd snap that up if the battery is dead light was on!
> 
> I'ts a good deal. Dunno how old a car can be in your area. But figuring you hit it hard for 3 years, works out (guessing here) to around .12 cents a mile? Ca-ching Broddah!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!! I don't know exactly how long term it will be, I'm in the Marine Corps for a little less than a year, and who knows, maybe I'll drive Uber while I'm in college too!! I could be holding onto this for awhile. Having 2 cars is going to be strange, but I think it's worth the little extra cost in insurance/registration... and also it's a big tax write off


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really amazes me that a Prius gets the same .54 cents per mile as does an 18 wheeler? Off topic but really does confused me lil brain.

Mine costs .14 to .16 cents per mile. '10 that I paid $6K for.

As just a car. I love em. Deceptively roomy. I really like the ride/handling. Then the longevity and mileage. I got my first one for the later. But just as a car, purty awesome, IMHO.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

If gas is ~$3 and you get rid of the old car (the cost of keeping both is not as incremental as you believe) you will break even after 32,000 miles. Every mile you drive after that you're 11 cents ahead.


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> If gas is ~$3 and you get rid of the old car (the cost of keeping both is not as incremental as you believe) you will break even after 32,000 miles. Every mile you drive after that you're 11 cents ahead.


My current car only takes premium and gas can be almost $4 a gallon. So 50mpg with regular gas is very, very tempting and may be a better profit margin for me then most.

Also my car is a Mercedes, so if anything breaks.... I need to be ready to spend $4,000 on a few shocks lol


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Chris210 said:


> My current car only takes premium and gas can be almost $4 a gallon. So 50mpg with regular gas is very, very tempting and may be a better profit margin for me then most.
> 
> Also my car is a Mercedes, so if anything breaks.... I need to be ready to spend $4,000 on a few shocks lol


In that case you'll break even at 24,000 miles and pocket 14.5 cents a mile thereafter.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang Chris! You must love the Mercedes. They are great looking but wow at the costs.

Bet the Prii does look good from a $ perspective. Well, for the worlds fugliest car. Close anyway.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Chris210 said:


> So I'm going to look at a Prius tomorrow. My current car gets 17 mpg city so it's not cutting it for Uber.
> My question is do you all think this is a good idea? It's pretty high mileage, but I hear most priuses go to around 300k. Plus he says the battery was replaced 9 months ago, I'll definately be asking for a receipt for proof.
> What are the odds I get my money back from this and more on gas alone? (California)
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a 09' prius at 173k miles for $3,500 for uber?
> Thanks for your time!


Just saw two '10 Prius(es) w/ low mileage (<36000 mile Odo.) sold for around $3500 each. Our perfect dream car for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang! Can't find that out my way. $9k for over 100K miles and yer doing good.

Most start around $10. Then go up.


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Just saw two '10 Prius(es) w/ low mileage (<36000 mile Odo.) sold for around $3500 each. Our perfect dream car for Uber or Lyft.


Where did you see a deal like that if you don't mind me asking) I spent around a month searching for a deal like that here in Southern California to no avail. This is the best deal I could find.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Chris210 said:


> So I'm going to look at a Prius tomorrow. My current car gets 17 mpg city so it's not cutting it for Uber.
> My question is do you all think this is a good idea? It's pretty high mileage, but I hear most priuses go to around 300k. Plus he says the battery was replaced 9 months ago, I'll definately be asking for a receipt for proof.
> What are the odds I get my money back from this and more on gas alone? (California)
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a 09' prius at 173k miles for $3,500 for uber?
> Thanks for your time!


Lucky catch!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Chris210 said:


> So I'm going to look at a Prius tomorrow. My current car gets 17 mpg city so it's not cutting it for Uber.
> My question is do you all think this is a good idea? It's pretty high mileage, but I hear most priuses go to around 300k. Plus he says the battery was replaced 9 months ago, I'll definately be asking for a receipt for proof.
> What are the odds I get my money back from this and more on gas alone? (California)
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a 09' prius at 173k miles for $3,500 for uber?
> Thanks for your time!


Good deal. My Camry Hybrid just ticked over the 300,000 mile mark and is still going strong.


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks for your responses everyone! Last question-
Do you all think it’s worth paying $40 for the CarFax report? I’m getting it for a pretty low price and the titles clean with a pretty new battery, there really shouldn’t be much on it anyway that would turn me off.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Chris210 said:


> Thanks for your responses everyone! Last question-
> Do you all think it's worth paying $40 for the CarFax report?


Depends how much you value $3,500.


> I'm getting it for a pretty low price and the titles clean with a pretty new battery, there really shouldn't be much on it anyway that would turn me off.


There shouldn't be, no. It's when there is that it causes you a problem, and that's what you pay to find out before you spend the money. Don't be a skinflint and spend the 40 bucks.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You run the carfax to verify the title is clean, no previous total loss that could bite you later by making the car ineligible.


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> You run the carfax to verify the title is clean, no previous total loss that could bite you later by making the car ineligible.


Could just do that by looking at the title

I get what you're saying though Fish... if I'm spending $3,500 what's another $40?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Toyota has a maint. history. Alls you need is the VIN. I don't know it that would give you everything you need?

https://www.toyota.com/owners/home

I know nothing about carfax. Aside from hear say and what the commercials state. So of no help, there.

Found this and kinda cool; https://www.edmunds.com/car-buying/which-vehicle-history-report-is-right-for-you.html


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Chris210 said:


> Where did you see a deal like that if you don't mind me asking) I spent around a month searching for a deal like that here in Southern California to no avail. This is the best deal I could find.


*2010 Salvage Toyota Prius Prius V. Flooded. Lower miles. by Cincinnati Fleet Services, OH*

Don't get scared off by the wording of [[salavage]]. It means differently in legalese in different jurisdictions. America still is a big country with people of different opinions co-exist peacefully. Thought it was once in a life time to get the two Prius(es) for auction. I missed this time to grab them and re-enginer it out and give to the people who appreciate our excellent engineering.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Danny3xd said:


> Really amazes me that a Prius gets the same .54 cents per mile as does an 18 wheeler? Off topic but really does confused me lil brain.


The SMR of $0.54 is for personal type vehicles used for business. 18 wheelers don't fit in that category, and instead have to use the actual expenses method. There, did that ease the stress on your brain?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, yes....a lil


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> *2010 Salvage Toyota Prius Prius V. Flooded. Lower miles. by Cincinnati Fleet Services, OH*
> 
> Don't get scared off by the wording of [[salavage]]. It means differently in legalese in different jurisdictions. America still is a big country with people of different opinions co-exist peacefully. Thought it was once in a life time to get the two Prius(es) for auction. I missed this time to grab them and re-enginer it out and give to the people who appreciate our excellent engineering.


Salvage title doesn't scare me away, but it sure scares Uber and Lyft away. They only let cars with clean titles drive


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Chris210 said:


> Salvage title doesn't scare me away, but it sure scares Uber and Lyft away. They only let cars with clean titles drive


Yep, Uber and Lyft don't allow Salvage titles. I'm not sure how they would know, though, because they never see the title. Unless maybe it is on the registration.

No wonder the price was so low.

Oh, and as to the O.P., yes definitely worth it.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

AllGold said:


> Yep, Uber and Lyft don't allow Salvage titles. I'm not sure how they would know, though, because they never see the title. Unless maybe it is on the registration.


That's been a point of contention for me as well. I know damn well my Malibu SHOULD have been totaled in the wreck it had before I bought it. The amount of unseen damage that is cropping up and causing me electrical and integrity problems now 50-60K later is a sure sign someone botched the repairs and did it cheaply to appease an insurance company looking to not have to pay off someone's loan and fix instead of total. I wonder if it WAS totaled but then they rescinded the decision. And if that's the case, and Uber/Lyft ACTUALLY check vehicle history, it would've made it ineligible.

So I'm thinking they don't ACTUALLY check anything other than the registration paperwork. And in Ohio, it does not show anything about title condition, just the VIN number.

But this could be different in other states or maybe they only check some vehicles, maybe only ones with higher mileage, maybe only older cars, maybe only cars in some markets, maybe only cars with VIN numbers ending in 3. Don't know.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

96% of uber drivers quit in the first year, and Uber constantly lowers payouts... yet ppl still buy new cars to try and make it work.

LOL most people suck at money.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

And civility.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> And civility.


LMAO

I'm looking at a 2015 Prius 2 with 51k miles clean as can be. Dealer asking 13k. Average deal, too much to pay or a good deal?? Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Offer $2,750.00
Bring a voltage tester for batteries .


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm looking at a 2015 Prius 2 with 51k miles clean as can be. Dealer asking 13k. Average deal, too much to pay or a good deal?? Thanks.


Be about the same down here in CT, VT. In no way a bad deal, at all. Not a steal, either. Most are gonna get at the very least 250K more miles in bad case scenario... Much more in best case. No way to give real advice with a used car.

That being said, pretty much the same deal I will be looking for with next Prii. Does it have the extras your looking for? Test drive yet? If it has the stock tires, they are soon to be no good. Especially up your way. (Speaking of that, check these out! "Nokian WRG3 tires. Made from non-petroleum oils. For aging hippies like me, snork) But really do like the idea of less harmful. Same price as Toyo Celsius but -5k mile guarantee. Only has 55,000. And are all weather, not season.

But to your question. I would really hate to give you a bum steer Buddy. On paper, not a bad or great deal. If not pressed to get a new car, I'd set up alerts with Clist and car sales sites. If pressed to get a new to you car and you like it (and it's features) not a bad deal.

Just my non-committal 2 and a half cents.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Be about the same down here in CT, VT. In no way a bad deal, at all. Not a steal, either. Most are gonna get at the very least 250K more miles in bad case scenario... Much more in best case. No way to give real advice with a used car.
> 
> That being said, pretty much the same deal I will be looking for with next Prii. Does it have the extras your looking for? Test drive yet? If it has the stock tires, they are soon to be no good. Especially up your way. (Speaking of that, check these out! "Nokian WRG3 tires. Made from non-petroleum oils. For aging hippies like me, snork) But really do like the idea of less harmful. Same price as Toyo Celsius but -5k mile guarantee. Only has 55,000. And are all weather, not season.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I appreciate the info very much. My 2013 Camry is running strong so I don't HAVE to buy the Prius; at least not right now. If the deal was super strong I'd be more tempted to snag one. 50mpg is darn tempting. Drive safe my friend.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, cool! Ya can find some awesome deals if ya shop and wait. People don't realize how long lived they are and trade em in, stop driving or just get new cars. 

LoL, Your lucky to get 40 MPGs in the winter and I never get more than 45 even in perfect weather. My gen 3 now gets 44 like clockwork in the spring and fall. (Optimal weather)

Honestly, anything over 40 and I'm happy. I know. Ya read some great numbers but just not in my experience do they do near that well. And, the dash read outs always are just a wee bit, well they lie. If you do the math, they get about 1.4 MPG less than reported on screen. 

But don't do the math!! You'll be happier.

to late, eh? lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I had an o8 305k salesman owned....unless you looked at OD... YOU would swear only 70k..
go on YouTube. search how to check Prius battery . free onboard simple test good luck


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Oh, cool! Ya can find some awesome deals if ya shop and wait. People don't realize how long lived they are and trade em in, stop driving or just get new cars.
> 
> LoL, Your lucky to get 40 MPGs in the winter and I never get more than 45 even in perfect weather. My gen 3 now gets 44 like clockwork in the spring and fall. (Optimal weather)
> 
> ...


LOL not too late yet! I forgot to mention it's a "Certified" used vehicle and comes with the remainder of the warranty; 12 month bumper to bumper with 7 years on drive train.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sheet man! I'd be thinking about pulling the trigger on that. But I do dumb a lot.

Kinda heavy math but could do "what's my car costs to drive"calcs figure out what each car would cost in how ever many years you can drive on uber platform. (I'd use 40MPG for the prii just to be conservative) And a realistic number for what you'd get for your Camry (right? Old car is a Camry?)

9 month battery is gonna outlive the car and time uber let's it work.

And really is a deal.

Dunno but looking good.

LoL, watch, if ya get and a freak lightning strike hits it, you'll drive down here and burn down my barn!

Oh, camry's, used sell well in urban areas. Very popular with city folk.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Create an account on Priuschat.com and ask advice there about common problems. Make sure to get a full pre purchase inspection from a mechanic with a lot of knowledge about hybrids before purchasing.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really enjoy and agree on priuschat. Great forum!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^ I agree; been there for years with the same avatar and the member name "Rogerv."


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> ^^^^ I agree; been there for years with the same avatar and the member name "Rogerv."


Cool! I are "danny3xd" I use the same avatar anywhere on the net. I own what I say. And often wake to regret it, lol.

LoL, OC. I forgot I was danny3xd here, too.

I rode the small bus.

Or, and am... (danny3xd)


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

My biggest regret is doing Uber and Lyft on my Mercedes....

Get the cheapest vehicle you can possibly get for rideshare guys. That's my advice to everybody.

Unless UberSelect or Lyft Lux is crazy and pays you like mad in your market.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> My biggest regret is doing Uber and Lyft on my Mercedes....
> 
> Get the cheapest vehicle you can possibly get for rideshare guys. That's my advice to everybody.
> 
> Unless UberSelect or Lyft Lux is crazy and pays you like mad in your market.


LoL FB. It don't.

Here anyway.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Just saw two '10 Prius(es) w/ low mileage (<36000 mile Odo.) sold for around $3500 each. Our perfect dream car for Uber or Lyft.


These had to be salvaged titles. I realize we in CA pay more for a Prius than some parts of the country because our gas is so costly. But, I looked in Oregon, Arizona, Nevada, and California and the cheapest prius with under 50k miles was asking $11,500 and turned down my offer of $10,500. https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/2011-toyota-prius-one-owner/6759623627.html

Same cars with 180k+ miles are going for $5k Minimum.

This was also one of my top 3 and the lowest he would agree to was $10,400. I didn't buy it because it has had 3 owners already and 1 was a rental car company. I went with a 1 owner car (carfax verified)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/2013-toyota-prius-low-miles/6754778403.html


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Chris210 said:


> Could just do that by looking at the title
> 
> I get what you're saying though Fish... if I'm spending $3,500 what's another $40?


Auto Auction Rebuilds on youtube has this link on youtube. He's formerly known as "Uberman"

Get your $4.89 CarFax or AutoCheck here: http://www.autovhr.com/deal


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Chris210 said:


> So I'm going to look at a Prius tomorrow. My current car gets 17 mpg city so it's not cutting it for Uber.!


Is your current car paid off? If so, no new vehicle is better than the one you've got.
Only reason to get the Prius is to add it to a fleet.


----------

